# Your first wax?



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

Been out washing the TVR today as it was such a lovely day and behind my current detailing products found my old original wax and glaze. They must be over 20 years old now! These were my first proper detailing items that I didn't just buy down Halfords. Does anyone still have their first wax?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Yup, Natty's Paste...
Still got some in the bottom of the tub and would highly recommend it as a good introduction into waxing:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Colli 915 still got half left


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Collinite (long gone) and nattys red paste wax. Also gone lol


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Not been into detailing that long, so yes still got mine. A barely used pot of Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub - barely used purely because I had a small car before and a coat hardly scratched the surface of the wax in the pot!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

first ones i got given were passed onto me, simoniz in a yellow tub and Mer in a blue tub.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Natty Blue Paste. Great for an entry level.


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

First proper wax was Zymol Titanium Glaze, now onto my third pot.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Blimey 

Mer when you could only buy it on market stalls


----------



## hostler (Jan 10, 2015)

PB natty's paste wax. Still have a little left and I use it mainly for interior parts (like high gloss plastic)


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Nattys blue here aswell. 

Seams a very popular wax. 

Reasons why. Cheap as chips , easy on / easy off . Great gloss and beading . 

Does exactly what it says on the tub lol


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Autoglym hd wax was mine


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Other than Halford stuff (Miracle Shine, Turtle Wax and T-Cut wax) my first "proper" wax was Natty's Red - Lasted five years and I got my second tub about a year ago. It's good by any standards and smells out of this world!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Auto finesse illusion was my 1st ever wax. And what a fantastic wax it is.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

think mine was megs gold class liquid wax, durability was ****


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Dodo supernatural was my first wax, Think i still have a little left somewhere


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Nattys paste wax, too

i see a trend here


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Dodo's Purple Haze was my first.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK1000p, with the size of this tin, it will probably be another 20 years before it's gone!!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

but i don't really understand how your lasts so long. i had 2 layers on my X5 and it's 1/4 off


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

My first wax was actually two - bought at the same time. Dodo Juice Banana Armour and Dodo Juice Orange Crush - both in glass jars. OC is probably the most used wax I own (in terms of level in the pot). Didn't use BA too much as it was a harder wax but still nice to use, still got both of them too.


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

My first wax was Collinite 476s


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

my first wax was Turtle Wax Hard shell, brought it back from the States, was my first "hard wax"
My first polish was 1Z and Commedant 4. 
The Commedant range was for professional use in body shops, and made T cut look like water, very good on weathered paint, but easy to strike through by hand.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Megs 16


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

My first wax was a liquid wax, think it was called flash wax?!?

Then I got a pot of dodo light fantastic, now I'm glued to the bouncers range


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Collinite 476s.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I used to have some of the Blitz wax like the OP.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

first wax was meguiars nxt tech wax


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Dodo juice homebrew. Its great but I think it needs melting down again and 're mixing as it's grainy.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Dodo Purple Haze followed by Dodo SNH. I then found this place and it was all downhill after that lol


----------



## dexter101 (May 29, 2014)

First wax bought was Megs NXT spray wax (hated it due to not knowing what I was doing and it being a pain to remove)

Just bought my first "proper" wax in a panel pot of Rainbow Rub and cant wait to give it a go.


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

Just used wax for the first time. I used meguiars carnuba wax just on the bonnet as a test for technique and protection. I'm very impressed


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## makelja (May 9, 2011)

My first "real detailing" wax was AG HD. 
But I did not like it so I sold and bought Meguiars #16. Still have the bottoms of that can left.

Before that I used in my big ignorance AG SRP and AG EGP.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

My first wax was AF Desire from a waxybox


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

When I first started (using dads pocket money) it was some sort of Turtle Wax. Now I have a pot of AF Passion and Farecla G3 Super Gloss


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

zymol crème but quite soon after I got pinnacle souveran still one of my favourite waxes


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Meguiars nxt tech wax 2.0 lol the liquid one


----------



## CrookyMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

my very first wax was a simoniz wax in a gold tin and it won a award of some sort now i use sealents but i just bought some collinites 476s wax which gets raving reveiws on here cant wait to try


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

My first wax was Autoglym HD wax. used it all up now though


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

makelja said:


> My first "real detailing" wax was AG HD.
> But I did not like it so I sold and bought Meguiars #16. Still have the bottoms of that can left.
> 
> Before that I used in my big ignorance AG SRP and AG EGP.


Nowt wrong with AG SRP and AG EGP. Dead easy to use too, just not very durable but that hardly matters when it's so easy to apply.


----------



## fezboy1988 (Jan 14, 2015)

I used Aqua Wax for my first ever wax, got some MADCOW wax to use now. Not used it yet, hopefully this weekend. I found the Aqua wax easy but does last very long. 
Always up for trying new things


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

Just out of interest, does the OP still use the Blitz wax, and if so how does it rate compared to others you've now tried? I've noticed it seems pretty hard to get hold of this days in the UK, but still seems to have a good rep in the US?


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Captain. As far as I know FROST is the only placce you could / can purchase Blitz Wax from. Twenty odd years ago, long before detailing World a few of us Brits used to hang out on the original Autopia USA site (Hi Stephen!) and it was getting rave reviews. Was really excited about this wax and to be fair for it's time it was a quality product and still is. It reminds me of collinites 476, but does produce a bit of dust if you don't get it on nice a thin but is very durable for our UK climate. After the Blitz, got some P21s (now re-branded R222) from the states, that was and still is a fantastic show wax and punched well above is weight. Then got in to Zaino as my car is glassfibre and the USA Corvette owners were raving about Sal Zaino's new fangled sealants and have stayed loyal to the brand to this day. Oh, and yes i still use the Blitz on my wheels!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Megs 16 back in about 2004 then p21s then Pinnacle Souv....then years of try and buy everything about haha, great days


----------



## makelja (May 9, 2011)

Bezste said:


> Nowt wrong with AG SRP and AG EGP. Dead easy to use too, just not very durable but that hardly matters when it's so easy to apply.


The non-durability was the thing I did not like about. In the hard weather conditions in Finland especially winter a durable wax is needed.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, I still have my first wax from 2yrs ago (only used 20% of it) and that's the good old AG HD Wax.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Had a few liquid waxes from Halfords etc. first, turtle wax platinum and ICE but first 'proper' wax was AG HD Wax. Still a great wax.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

My first wax was a Turtle Wax Nano Tech or something spray wax back in 2003. I worked in Halfords Bike Hut at the time so I got a good discount. The green bottle sold it for me. 

I think I might still have it somewhere.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I think my first wax was a Turtle Wax one in a blue tin. In fact I might still have it somewhere


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Bigoggy said:


> Colli 915 still got half left


me to, and still using it..

actually, it was the 476s, then on to the 915, Going up in the world.lol


----------



## waxygordon (Aug 18, 2013)

Dodo juice banana armour , still got it , good stuff


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R222 for me


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Probably the turtle.....or simoniz the golden can....I used it on my grandpa's volvo's and he had a little stack off those
From P44 till he died 264 bertone coupe with the vinyl roof ha ha ha ah


----------



## siradamrees (May 3, 2011)

Mine was Nattys Blue then Collinite Insulator loved both and still have about half left of each.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Either Sherbert Fizz or Finis wax, can't remember which but I think it was Finis.
Still hardly used them at all; seem to gravitate towards different sealants.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Crystal Glo or Turtle Wax Hard Shell, in a tall green bottle. .


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

simoniz original paste wax passed down to me by my late father 30 years ago.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

First wax was P21S as it was called 10 years ago. It was talked about a lot on here when I first found DEW (R222 as it's branded now) Still have a quarter of it left. Before that I used Autoglym SRP.


----------



## pyro-son (Dec 12, 2016)

Fusso Coat, only just got it and not had a chance to use it yet.

Been using BSD or Future Armour until now.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Naviwax Ultimate, so easy to use!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

mine was poorboys nattys (red) still have a pot now and for £17 i think i'll always have one in my collection, one of the easiest and most fool proof products i've ever used  i have had fantastic results off it too just a shame about the durability


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Collinite 845


----------



## Hamster12 (Aug 13, 2014)

My first proper wax was Poorboys Nattys Blue.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Started using Car Plan products - the one product that came in a black box was pretty good. We should hear more from these guys, given there are so many British firms involved in producing wax.

Had some Meguiars Gold Class Paste Wax - was eay to use and looked good but didn't last very long.

AG SRP impressed me in the early 90s and I still hold it in high regard today - 5l worth of high regard. SRP and EGP always looked good on my dads silver VW Jetta.

First "wax" was Raceglaze Crème Perfection. Then the journey really began ...


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Meguiars #26, then it just spiralled out of control :detailer:

Still some brands I want to try but I'm waiting on finishing my pot of glasur and the samples of OCD's waxes before I buy anymore.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

My first "Wax", back in the early 80's,was some sort of wash n wax that came in little single use sachets from Halfords - probably Simoniz or Turtle Wax? I had a Ford Capri back then. 

Think I had some Simoniz hard wax at one stage, but I remember that it was too much like hard work! 

Then bought Mer Polish in the blue bottle (and Mer trim gel) from local market which was great stuff. 

Then stepped up to SRP and other AG products when they appeared in Halfords.

Latterly AG HD as first tub of proper wax which I still use and also a tub of G3 Supergloss Paste Wax, which isn't as durable as the HD, but is laughably quick and easy to apply and buff off. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

my 1st non halfords bought wax was AG HD, used be waxing my car every chance i got! Before marriage + kids obviously


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Nope sold it long ago.

My first 2 were Megs NXT 2.0 liquid wax and Autoglym HD


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I thought it was FK1000p but later on learned it was a sealant so its Nattys white. Still have both.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

My 1st wax. My Dad still as about 6 tins of this as I used to buy him some every year for Christmas. Fantastic longevity but a real hard one to take off.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Mer Polish !!! Bought a litre of the stuff - and used to apply it about once a month - lasted me a few years.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

My first wax was B2000,its a german liquid wax.
I were 7-8 years old when i started with my addiction..


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

My 1st wax probably like alot of people was Nattys Blue :thumb:


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Collinite 476s was my first

Got DJ Purple Haze Pro and Bouncers CTF for the summer

BH DSW for the winter(next!!)


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Autoglym HD wax as well, used to use Turtle Wax on my Fiat Tipo!!!


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

Auto Glym HD, which I rate very highly manly due to it lasting 6 months despite very poor prep before application of 2 layers due to lack of time.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Nattys red/collinite 476.

Got at the same time..


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

ronwash said:


> My first wax was B2000,its a german liquid wax.
> I were 7-8 years old when i started with my addiction..


Start'em young it's what they say!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Meguiars ultimate wax.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Mine was a liquid wax, Johnsons Rally Wax. Used to use it on my road bike!


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Just ordered mine bilt hamber dsw


----------



## bigman1976 (Mar 21, 2008)

My first was Collinite 915. Still have half a tub (or more!) 9 years later. Still holds it's own against newer products.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

My first wax was a TVR branded liquid wax given to me by a friends dad. Back in 1994 I thought it was the business. It was actually made by Tetrosyl whom I went on to work for the same year. Having worked in the QA department for nearly a year it was a definite eye opener into the mass produced consumer grade products. Never bought any of their gear since in 23 years!!!


----------



## Gaznlecky (Dec 7, 2016)

Autosmart carnuba gold.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

My first real wax was Poorboys natty blue..good stuff


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

My first was poorboys nattys red.

It is the only wax that i completely used up before getting a new wax.

Now i got plenty of waxes to chose from lol.😉😉😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

My first wax was Harley wax


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

My first LSP was Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection but definitely didn't use it properly, first wax was dodo juice light Fantastic. 

Gonz.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

As above, my first was DDJ light fantastic, still a very good wax in my opinion


----------



## DavyCookie (Sep 1, 2013)

I can't remember exactly, but I think it was either Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax Blue, or Simoniz Original Car Wax.

Looking back now, I remember how easy they were to use


----------



## andrew23uk (Feb 19, 2008)

Parents brought me some Mer from a market.
I was only 17 (37 now) it was for my first car.

Came in the blue plastic bottle sliver top


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Colinite 476. 

Still got it.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

First was that wasn't from Halfords (that was Turtle Was Hard Shell) was Rain Dance that I bought in the US in 1992:doublesho. Then Crystal Glo.

Fantastic beading if I remember correctly from the Rain Dance.


----------



## Deadshot (May 23, 2017)

DavyCookie said:


> I can't remember exactly, but I think it was either Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax Blue, or Simoniz Original Car Wax.
> 
> Looking back now, I remember how easy they were to use


My first and only wax is the nattys blue, what have you had since that is noticeable better?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawingh (Aug 15, 2017)

Collinite 476 was my first wax


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Mine first was nattys paste wax red.
I thought it was special to use a wax as i had only used srp before this and never used a lsp.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Zymol Carbon, bought it from polished bliss at an open day


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Think Mer or Srp was my first, my first at the start of detailing was Ag hd and autofinesse illusion


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Mine was definitely Rain Dance. This was followed closely by t-cut, which I think is still on the car from when it was applied in 1986. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

My first wax was meguiars deep crystal carnauba wax (liquid), first paste wax was dodo juice purple haze.


----------



## dax (Dec 9, 2016)

My first wax was actually a sealant — Finish Kare 1000P. Together with PB White Diamond underneath for some depth it gives an amazing shine on our silver car. I also love its durability in the winter and how it hates dust and cleans the car after just some rain.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

P21S


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

My first proper wax was Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition - still have it and its still great.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Dodo juice Blue Velvet - followed by pro and Supernatural, all in panel pots


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

First wax was Bilt Hamber Finis. Still got it, still great


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

My first 'non Halfords' bought wax was Swissvax Onyx back in 2007, I thought I was the dogs danglies spending £35 on a wax. I use the same pot on my bike today.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

first one I bought from a specialist retailer (not Halfords) was Megs #16. just found the tub earlier and I wonder if it's still good to use? I seem to recall it was a pita to remove if over applied:lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Auto finesse temptation. Sold it after a few uses as it was a pain to remove.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

My first wax was a Meguiar's liquid one; I used to use lashings of the stuff on a microfibre cloth. Never did any real prep back then aside from washing and removing the tar spots.


----------



## Dave14 (Aug 4, 2017)

Simonize


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Turtle wax 

First wax I got when I first got into detailing was Meguiar's Gold Class liquid wax, still have it somewhere!


----------



## casti (Oct 7, 2014)

CG butter wax 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

Used my Dad's turtle wax way back when I first started driving 
Then did the SRP+EGP combo some years later, and the first proper wax was shortly after with a pot of Dodo Juice Purple Haze - and we've now gone full circle as I've stopped using it and passed it on to my Dad who loves it!

Don't think he ever did finish that tin of turtle wax though. Suspect I'll probably get left that in a will or something lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ep3guy (Jun 12, 2013)

Megs high tech yellow wax for me


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

P21's wax.


----------



## chrisahamer (Mar 10, 2013)

This topic certainly made me smile, mine was Swissvax Onyx - which my dad gave me... That original pot is long gone but I do have a pot of it in my collection


----------



## Fishen (Jan 16, 2016)

First I used: Lahega banana wax 33
First of my own: vics concours


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

Collinite 845 was my first, still a brilliant product!

don't have any left but do keep meaning to buy some


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Meguiars Ultimate Paste Wax

Bought it instead of NXT, Regretful decision.



Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manny4pacman (Jul 24, 2017)

1st real used wax Natty s blue wax


----------



## 122144251 (Jan 12, 2017)

angelwax Enigma


----------



## jnr170 (Sep 8, 2017)

First wax I used was a unknown kind from ape it was given to me .first wax I bought was angelwax dark angel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

AG HD Wax. Bought it along with everything else I needed from Halfords in 2007 when I bought a brand new Peugeot 207 GTi. The cars long gone but the wax is still here.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Dodo juice purple haze was my first wax 
Still got half a tub left


----------

